# kein hauptmanifestattribut in dateiname.jar



## derDennis99 (6. Jan 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin was Java angeht ein ziemlicher Neuling...
ich habe einen Bot in Java geschrieben und möchte diesen gerne umwandeln zu einer ausführbaren Jar-Datei. Wenn ich die per CMD ausführen möchte kommt "kein hauptmanifestattribut in dateiname.jar". So sieht die MANIFEST.MF aus:

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: projektname.Main
```

da ist doch eine Main-Class drin oder? habe auch schon danach im Internet nach gesucht... Hat allerdings alles nicht funktioniert. Deshalb frage ich hier einfach mal nach. 

falls das wichtig ist: Ich benutze die Entwicklungsumgebung IntelliJ IDEA

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## httpdigest (6. Jan 2020)

Ist der vollständige Pfad der MANIFEST.MF Datei in dem jar auch: /META-INF/MANIFEST.MF ?


----------



## derDennis99 (6. Jan 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Ist der vollständige Pfad der MANIFEST.MF Datei in dem jar auch: /META-INF/MANIFEST.MF ?


ja das passt und der "Ordner" META-INF ist in dem Überorder "resources"


----------



## httpdigest (6. Jan 2020)

derDennis99 hat gesagt.:


> und der "Ordner" META-INF ist in dem Überorder "resources"


Das klingt falsch. In der jar sollte der volle Pfad der Datei  /META-INF/MANIFEST.MF  sein. 
Der META-INF Ordner ist also direkt im Rootverzeichnis der jar.


----------



## derDennis99 (6. Jan 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Das klingt falsch. In der jar sollte der volle Pfad der Datei  /META-INF/MANIFEST.MF  sein.


In welcher Jar? wo sollte denn der Pfad drin stehen? Sorry keine Ahnung was du meinst... also hier ist der Ordner drin:


----------



## httpdigest (6. Jan 2020)

derDennis99 hat gesagt.:


> und möchte diesen gerne umwandeln zu einer ausführbaren Jar-Datei. Wenn ich die per CMD ausführen möchte kommt "kein hauptmanifestattribut in *dateiname.jar*"


Diese jar.


----------



## derDennis99 (6. Jan 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Diese jar.


die habe ich mit "Build" ja erstellt. da komme ich ja gar nicht rein um was zu ändern...
(artifacts)


----------



## httpdigest (6. Jan 2020)

Eine jar Datei ist eine ganz normale zip Datei. Entweder einen vernünftigen Dateimanager verwenden, der jars kennt und als zip öffnen kann, oder zu zip umbenennen und erstmal den Inhalt der zip Datei prüfen.


----------



## derDennis99 (6. Jan 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Eine jar Datei ist eine ganz normale zip Datei. Entweder einen vernünftigen Dateimanager verwenden, der jars kennt und als zip öffnen kann, oder zu zip umbenennen und erstmal den Inhalt der zip Datei prüfen.


achso ja habe die .jar geöffnet da gibt es die META-INF Datei drin.


----------



## httpdigest (6. Jan 2020)

derDennis99 hat gesagt.:


> achso ja habe die .jar geöffnet da gibt es die META-INF Datei drin.


META-INF ist keine Datei. Ist der Pfad der MANIFEST.MF Datei dort /META-INF/MANIFEST.MF und enthält sie den gewünschten Inhalt?
Der gewünschte Inhalt war:

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: projektname.Main
```


----------



## derDennis99 (6. Jan 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> META-INF ist keine Datei. Ist der Pfad der MANIFEST.MF Datei dort /META-INF/MANIFEST.MF und enthält sie den gewünschten Inhalt?


da steht das drin:

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Built-By: snicoll
Build-Jdk: 1.7.0_51
Created-By: Apache Maven 3.2.3
Archiver-Version: Plexus Archiver
```

lass mich raten da fehlt die Main-Klasse oder?


----------



## derDennis99 (6. Jan 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> META-INF ist keine Datei. Ist der Pfad der MANIFEST.MF Datei dort /META-INF/MANIFEST.MF und enthält sie den gewünschten Inhalt?
> Der gewünschte Inhalt war:
> 
> ```
> ...


jetzt bekomme ich:


----------



## kneitzel (7. Jan 2020)

Du hast das JAR mit Java 10 erstellt aber du versuchst es mit Java 8 auszuführen.


----------



## thecain (7. Jan 2020)

Mit einer Google Suche nach genau der Fehlermeldung stösst man übrigens auf: https://stackoverflow.com/questions...a-more-recent-version-of-the-java-environment


----------



## derDennis99 (7. Jan 2020)

Danke euch allen vielmals!!! Läuft... 
Wie schön erwähnt war meine erste Jar die ich ausrühren wollte... muss man auch erstmal drauf kommen das 54.0 eine Java Version Nummer ist. Naja man lernt bekanntlich im leben immer mehr dazu. 

Gruß
Dennis


----------

